# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Can OCD be linked to Hypercondria?

## Katie

Because I feel the only reason I have health worries is cause of OCD.

----------


## meepie

It sure can! Complete OCD involves an obsession and a compulsion. For example hypochondria is a fear of getting sick, what causes sickness usually? Germs. So this can lead someone to wash their hands compulsively and even clean too much. Then there is obsession about mental health illness. Thinking you are 'crazy' enough to hurt someone propells you into thinking you will kill them or commit other crimes so you prevent yourself from going outside and supposedly harming anyone.

----------


## Katie

Thanks for the reply, Mathgirl.

----------


## Vert1go

Excellent explination MathGirl  ::):

----------


## fetisha

yeah it can be, because last year toward the end of October to December I was becoming a hypochondriac nonstop and had panic attacks over it from worrying about having a disease because I discovered something about me that wasn't right about my body. I wanted to take so many test to make sure everything was perfect.

----------


## kinikia

I've read that hypochondria is different from health anxiety, but I forget the distinction :-(

----------


## Antidote

A friend who has severe OCD told me that hypochondria was in fact a subtype of OCD (he's researched OCD so I believe him). I have OCD traits anyway so it all makes sense to me.

----------

